# Inboard trolling motor



## linehand (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen one of these?
It's a small kayak type boat with an inboard electric trolling motor. I picked it up off of Craigslist for 150 bucks. Did a little glass repair on the bottom. Took it out and it's really cool. My four year old captained her.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

ostpics:


----------



## reedjj (Apr 6, 2011)

linehand said:


> Has anyone ever seen one of these?
> It's a small kayak type boat with an inboard electric trolling motor. I picked it up off of Craigslist for 150 bucks. Did a little glass repair on the bottom. Took it out and it's really cool. My four year old captained her.



They sold them at gander mtn in St Augustine FL last year. They used a motorcycle batt and cost $1,200.00 

You got a good deal.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you seen these? Lots of accessories. Livewell, motor, etc..

https://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/


----------



## linehand (Apr 6, 2011)

This isn't from Gander. It was made in 1983 by Pirogue.
Link to the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEEsBLryqTM


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's actually really cool.


----------



## Butthead (Apr 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Any idea on the trolling motor's thrust?


----------



## linehand (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not sure of the thrust but it goes ok. It has 3 speeds, video is in low speed.


----------



## electricfeather (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

I just joined the forum to comment.

It's called and Electric Feather. I have one, and I am trying to sell it, but don't know how much. I was checking out comprables on the web, and found out it is very rare. Made by Fin and feather co. from Texas.

It originally came with a 28 lbs thrust inbord trolling motor. Mind burned up, so I replaced with a 36 lb minn kota. Very stable boat. Ideal for duck hunting, or a pond/lake.

It doesn't negotiate strong flowing river due to the lack of power and turning radius. It's advertised as 85lbs total weight, but I don't believe it. It's biggest downfall is that it takes two strong guys, or a trailer, to get it in the water.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to TinBoats electricfeather. Great to have you here, and thanks for the info. These are very cool. Hope you stick around for more than just this one comment. :LOL2:


----------



## electricfeather (Jul 18, 2011)

@fender66

Restoration of my Electric Feather is almost complete. I still need to add a bow light, and properly stow the wiring. Once complete, I will post pics, and perform sea trials.

I will probably put it on Ebay, as it is sooo rare. I don't need the $$$, but I just don't use it. During restoration, I found a Black Widow spider sitting on an egg sac... all the more reason to get rid of it, but only if the price is right.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 18, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Have you seen these? Lots of accessories. Livewell, motor, etc..
> 
> https://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/


Those are awesome. I was checking them out in the catalog last night. Problem is once they ate loaded up the are over 3grand :shock:


----------



## linehand (Jul 19, 2011)

I ended up giving mine to a buddy who let's me fish on his private lake. He duck hunts. And I figured in the long run it would be cheaper than the 6 pack of St. Pauli I usually bring him when I fish there.


----------

